# 2011 Motobecane Sprint



## dtresca (Feb 17, 2011)

Just pulled the trigger and ordered mine! Should be here by the end of the week!


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Ok, here's what you need to do. Take pics of any issues related to the shipping or assembly. Take a ride and let us know how it goes.

And then ride it for several hundred miles and give us a report when done.


----------



## dtresca (Feb 17, 2011)

Will do!


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

I have 1300 miles on mine. I have added a Selle Italia Seat, Carbon Look pedals and a Wireless Cateye Strada Cyclocomputer. I really like my bike. Last saturday did a 75 mile ride.


----------



## dtresca (Feb 17, 2011)

That seems to be the only complaint with these bikes: the saddle. How do you like the Selle Italia? Can not wait to start riding again! The weather here in Tucson is just asking for it.


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

I have the Selle Italia Gel Flow Seat. Very nice.
As I mentioned before I did a 75 mile ride on Saturday and have no complaints about the seat. I read on a Road Bike Magazine that the less padding the better. That is true.


----------



## joet (Dec 17, 2010)

I received mine on Monday. Took less than 45 minutes to unbox, assemble and minor adjustments to the derailleurs.

It came well packed and the outside of the box did not have any substantial damage. There is a small nick in the "Motobecane" label on the downtube but is not a big deal to me, the tube was well wrapped so I think it was there before they wrapped it.

Since my job consists of weld inspection, I gave the welds a good visual check and they all looked good visually.

I am very happy with the whole process, I just need spring to get here so I can go ride it, I have put about 25 miles on it on the trainer though.


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

joet said:


> Since my job consists of weld inspection, I gave the welds a good visual check and they all looked good visually.


All right then! Take that bad boy in to work and give the welds the full treatment with x-rays and stuff!


----------



## joet (Dec 17, 2010)

jswilson64 said:


> All right then! Take that bad boy in to work and give the welds the full treatment with x-rays and stuff!



In order to do a penetrant inspection the paint would have to be removed and that is not going to happen.

SInce the welds are basically fillet welds, x-ray is not going to help.


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

Oh, well, it was worth a shot! 

I just hope they have the Sprint available in orange in my size in about a month. It looks like a great deal, and I love orange bikes!


----------



## dtresca (Feb 17, 2011)

Got my toolkit from BD today ahead of the bike. What a tease! Bike should be here tomorrow, though.


----------



## dtresca (Feb 17, 2011)

First pic. Still needs some fine tuning, but it's still a beauty!


----------



## erwinrm (Feb 7, 2011)

nice bike! my bike's on the trainer as it's still a bit to cold to ride outside.


----------



## oldjr (Feb 26, 2011)

Great looking bike. The carbon fork and stays look really trick with the silver. Let us know how the tool kit works for you. I need real bike tools and some of the kits are pretty pricey at the lbs.

JR


----------



## dtresca (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks! I'm really happy with it so far. Took it on a quick 5 mile ride to get the feel for the bike. I love it! The toolkit is is pretty minimal. It's more of an all-purpose multi-tool, but for me its perfect. I'm a noob, after all.


----------



## cojo (Mar 5, 2011)

dtresca, 

did you purchased your bike from bikesdirect.com? I am thinking about purchasing a bike from there but don't know anything about them. Any information will greatly appreciate.

Thanks
John


----------



## dtresca (Feb 17, 2011)

John,

I did buy my bike from BD. I definitely recommend them. Great price for an outstanding bike. I had absolutely no problems with the purchase or shipment. The bike showed up in excellent condition and didn't take very long to put together, even for a novice like me.  
I would recommend purchasing the optional tool w/ Intro to Bike Repair DVD if you don't have much experience working on bikes. Hope this helps!

-Dennis


----------



## cojo (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks Dennis. I am hoping to purchase a Sprintour or Grand Sprint.


----------



## joet (Dec 17, 2010)

Just a follow-up.
I have just under 1000 miles on my Sprint. I did my first century last Saturday and still have the stock saddle.

I am very pleased with this bike.


----------

